# Modelo europeu com saídas a 10 dias



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 17:51)

O europeu tb já tem saidas a 10 dias, já viram?    E que saida que ele lá têm, o A das Canárias acaba de nascer


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 17:58)

*Re: Europeu a 10 dias*



LUPER disse:


> O europeu tb já tem saidas a 10 dias, já viram?    E que saida que ele lá têm, o A das Canárias acaba de nascer



Qual o Link?


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 18:03)

*Re: Europeu a 10 dias*



Seringador disse:


> Qual o Link?



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092600!!/


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 18:06)

*Re: Europeu a 10 dias*



LUPER disse:


> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092600!!/



é o mesmo e de manhã não estava assim, ainda bem que passou a ser


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 18:08)

*Re: Europeu a 10 dias*



Seringador disse:


> é o mesmo e de manhã não estava assim, ainda bem que passou a ser



Que te parece a posição do A? Tá lindo não está?


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 21:49)

*Re: Europeu a 10 dias*



LUPER disse:


> Que te parece a posição do A? Tá lindo não está?



Está exactamente no sítio onde deve estar para termos um inverno em condições!


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Europeu a 10 dias*



Minho disse:


> Está exactamente no sítio onde deve estar para termos um inverno em condições!



Sim está perfeito     , percebem o pq de eu acreditar naquela saida do GFS?


----------

